# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Thủy cung Vinpearl - Du lịch Nha Trang

## hantt.163

Ngày 31/1/ 2008, tại Vinpearl Land – Nha Trang, Thủy cung Vinpearl đã chính thức khai trương và đi vào hoạt động. Với diện tích 3,400m2, chia làm nhiều không gian trưng bày và có hơn 200 họ, loài sinh vật, đây có thể coi là thủy cung lớn và hiện đại nhất tại Việt Nam hiện nay.

Ý tưởng xây dựng một thủy cung quy mô, hiện đại nhất Việt Nam có từ năm 2007 và bây giờ đã được Vinpearl Land hiện thực hóa thành một Thuỷ cung Vinpearl - công trình kiến trúc độc đáo, đẹp và lớn bậc nhất tại Việt Nam hiện nay. Thủy cung Vinpearl (nằm trong khuôn viên Khu Du lịch và Giải trí Vinpearl Land) dường như một đại dương thu nhỏ, nơi hấp dẫn muôn loài sinh vật biển phong phú cùng trú ngụ sống động và hòa bình.

Là công trình nằm trong giai đoạn 2 của đại dự án Khu du lịch và giải trí Vinpearl, Thủy cung Vinpearl được xây dựng với mục đích cung cấp thêm những sự lựa chọn cho du khách khi đến với Vinpearl Land cũng như khi đến với Nha Trang. Mục đích của công trình Thủy cung Vinpearl là trưng bày, triển lãm sinh vật biển, mang ý nghĩa giáo dục sâu sắc và mang yếu tố giải trí hoàn hảo.

Với diện tích trên 3,400m2, gồm hai phần chính: không gian triển lãm, trưng bày sinh vật biển và khối kỹ thuật - phục vụ; Thủy cung Vinpearl được đầu tư xây dựng theo các công nghệ hiện đại,đạt các yêu cầu nghiêm ngặt về tiêu chuẩn kỹ thuật, công nghệcủa Thế giới cho hoạt động củathủy cung.

Có thể bạn băn khoăn, người ta đã làm thế nào để tạo ra một thủy cung khổng lồ và bề thế dường ấy? Việc áp dụng công nghệ hiện đại hàng đầu thế giới đã cho phép đường ống dẫn nước thẳng từ vịnh Nha Trang vào khối nhà 2 tầng thành một hệ thống nuôi khép kín và môi trường biển nhân tạo giống hệt tự nhiên. Đó là điều kiện sống còn để hơn các loài sinh vật di trú từ nhiều vùng biển về đây tiếp tục sinh sôi và cũng là bối cảnh quyến rũ bước chân du khách bốn phương.

Khu vực trưng bày, triển lãm được thiết kế các không gian thể theo vùng khí hậu như: Khu sinh vật biển vùng khí hậu Bắc châu Á, Khu sinh vật biển vùng khí hậu Nam châu Á, Khu sinh vật biển vùng khí hậu Amazon, Khu sinh vật biển vùng khí hậu Duyên Hải… Khi tham quan Thủy cung Vinpearl, du khách sẽ được di chuyển bằng thang cuốn trong một đường hầm dưới đáy biển được thiết kế rất công phu để tạo cảm giác hấp dẫn, kỳ bí.

Trong các không gian trưng bày, có rất nhiều loài cá đẹp, quý hiếm và lạ mắt được Vinpearl Land nhập về từ nhiều nước và lần đầu tiên có tại Việt Nam. Ngoài ra, Thủy cung Vinpearl còn có các khu công cộng sang trọng và tiện ích đểphục vụ cho du khách như sảnh đón tiếp chính, bar, cửa hàng, khu dịch vụ…

Thỉnh thoảng, du khách nhí lại reo lên thích thú khi bắt gặp những người cá di chuyển mềm mại để chăm sóc môi trường cho các sinh vật. Trong bộ đồ lặn chuyên nghiệp và các động tác uyển chuyển, các người cá lượn lờ, quấn quýt cùng bầy cá trong ánh sáng huyền ảo đầy màu sắc, khiến người xem vô cùng ngạc nhiên và có cảm giác như đang được sống cùng đại dương bao la huyền bí.

Có lẽ điểm thu hút nhất của thủy cung Vinpearl đối với nhiều du khách là được tận mắt chiêm ngưỡng 7 loài cá mập quý hiếm, trong đó có 3 loài có tên trong Sách đỏ thế giới là cá mập mèo, cá mập đá, cá mập beo. Điều thú vị là tất cả cá mập ở thủy cung Vinpearl đều do ngư dân tình cờ bắt được ở vùng biển Khánh Hòa.



Và tuyệt diệu hơn nữa, các con cá mập beo ở thủy cung Vinpearl đã sinh sản rất nhiều, năm 2010, ban quản lý khu vui chơi giải trí Vinpearl đã quyết định thả ra biển 25 chú cá mập con để góp phần tái tạo nguồn lợi tự nhiên.
Nguồn: dulichnhatrang

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Hà Nội - Nha Trang - Vinpearland - Hà Nội(4 ngày 3 đêm - Giá 1.950.000 VNĐ/Khách)* - *Ha Noi - Nha Trang - Vinpearland - Ha Noi(4 ngay 3 dem - Gia 1.950.000 VND/Khach)*
Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Nha Trang* - *tour du lich Nha Trang*
Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Nha Trang click vào *du lịch Nha Trang* - *du lich Nha Trang*

----------


## kenguide

Chà Thủy cung ở Nha Trang đẹp ghê ta  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hunterist

Thuỷ Cung đẹp wa.ko bit vé vào cửa bao nhiêu nhỉ?

----------

